# Trees



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Went to Wal-Mart the other day for Christmas lights, and found they had bottle brush trees for sale. Many different kinds, colors, etc, for a buck a piece... Check it out.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Bought a bunch today...


----------

